# Mitchell 402 Rotating Head



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

Found an old 402 in my dads garage that I would like to refirb. for him. Can anyone advise on the proper procedure to remove the roatating head? I do not want to damage it by using excessive force.

Thanks


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Ocean Master is a guy on here who will do it free of charge i believe. Get with him.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'll be glad to help as well. [email protected]


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

my advice also as well as many others on here is free of charge...lol...just shoot us a message


----------



## venatordesqualus (Sep 27, 2013)

Pompano Joe, coached me over the phone earlier today. After getting home from work, I followed his advice and success was only a few mallet taps away. Thank you Pompano Joe, and the rest of you gentlemen. I can tell refurbishing Mitchells and Penns is going to be reel addicting.
Thanks again!


----------

